# Freakfactors Massive offseason!



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello to all my UK brothers, I've decided to put up an offseason log on my way to my first national show (Jr nat, USA, nationals) not sure which one but come March I will know based on my progress where I will aim my focus. Below I will list my training split, diet, and proposed aas & peptide course if it were legal in my country. I will try to update my training each day and list any changes I make in diet, along with progress I make. Goal is to get massive due to moving up a weight class or to the top of heavy weight. Now down to business!

My training split will be 4 day rotation 1 on 1 off due to I'm a big believer in recovery of CNS as well as muscle recovery.

Day 1: Chest/Shoulders/Tris,

Day 2: Back/Bicep/Rear Delts,

Day 3: Legs

Day 4: Arms

* I need to hit my arms twice a week, trying to get them to grow. Also calves will be hit 3 days a week probably on off days.

Don't plan to do much cardio due to my fast metabolism and I stay lean.

Cycle:

-Test e 750 mg (1-8), 250 mg (9-12), 750 mg (13-16)

-Deca 300 mg (1-8) wk

-Mast prop or tren ace 200-300 mg (13-16)

*aromasin 12.5 mg EOD and hcg 250 iu twice a wk

-HGH 3 iu 5 on/2 off in morning

-Slin (humalog) 15 iu eod split into 2-3 doses 1 being pwo. Wks 1-4, 8-12, 16-20

-GHRP 6 200 mcg EOD on day off of slin (with 2 highest carb meals) and 300 mcg on off gh days

-Mod grf 200 mcg EOD on day off of slin (with 2 highest carb meals) and 300 mcg on off gh days

-Igf lr3 40 mcg ED 4-8, 12-16 bilateral preWO

-Mgf 100 mcg bilateral pwo

Diet:

- Meal 1 (7-9 am): 2 whole egg (with 2 slices of cheese), 5 egg white (Lana egg whites or store), 2 slices whole wheat/white bread, 1 glass of juice, Oatmeal/cereal 1/2-3/4 cup, 1 cup milk *slin with this meal

- Meal 2 (10-12 pm): *slin 200 grams of Chicken or 150 grams of red, (2 tbls Olive oil *on high fat days), 1 cup of white rice, 1 scoop of whey Isolate (25 grams) or 5 egg whites

- Meal 3 (PWO): *slin, 40 grams dextrose, 10 grams creatine & glutamine, 12 oz water, 3 scoops whey isolate.....45-60 mins later, 200 gram of chicken, 1 cup of pasta, or (2 tbls olive oil *on high fat days) 1 can of soda (drink half with meal and keep other half incase of feeling hypo).

- Meal 4 (around 5): 3 scoops syntha-6, 12 oz water

- Meal 5 (8 pm): cheat meal!!! (pizza macro)

- Meal 6 (10-11 pm): 2 cups of milk, 1 scoop of syntha-6, 1 scoop of whey isolate, 2 tbls of PB, 1 banana

Macros:**

5325 calories

554 carbs

149 fats

460 protein

** low fat days

Macros:*

5804 calories

554 carbs

204 fats

460 protein

* high fats days

Any input or critique would be great, I like this board and it's members so I chose to post it here. So let's get started.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Hey, great looking plan!

I'm curious about how you'll be hitting your calves? If 3 times a week, do they need bringing on more than the rest? I had great success in creating a set of big calves when I was training with competitive bodybuilders, in fact too big, and 20 years later on my second serious gym life  they are still well over 21 inches and I havnt trained them yet!

Also looks like you are covering all bases with the PEDs, other guys here will be able to help more on this. my knowledge is 20 years out of date and I am currently getting back up to speed.

Good luck will be following with interest.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Hey, great looking plan!
> 
> I'm curious about how you'll be hitting your calves? If 3 times a week, do they need bringing on more than the rest? I had great success in creating a set of big calves when I was training with competitive bodybuilders, in fact too big, and 20 years later on my second serious gym life  they are still well over 21 inches and I havnt trained them yet!
> 
> ...


Thanks Diggy, I'm looking forward to this log and being able to entertain people as well as provide good feedback for any questions. As for my calves I'm no where near 20's more like 16's and I know this is mainly due to genetics but I have found with them being fast twitch they have responded better to multiple sessions and different angles. My plan is to do 1st day heavy calves 3-4 sets, 2nd day light higher reps 3 sets and 3rd day moderate weight slow contractions 3 different angle (outer,inner,and front). Hopefully something will work but I am very much open to suggestions which is why I'm here.

As for PED's I do not revolve everything around them just know at this point in my development to know what works is important but I just wanted to post it if someone were to ask. Plus I'm kind of "anal retentive" which is why it's so detailed but honestly my diet is the most important thing to me if I don't have it tight than nothing will work for me.

Cheers


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Hit chest triceps and shoulders this morning, pretty explosive and I've decided I will start incorporating fst-7 for my arm training at the end of the week.

Training:

-Flat bench: *4 warm up

1 working set to failure

-Incline hammer press: 4 sets

-incline db flyes: 4 sets

-db shoulder press: *2 warm up

1 working set to failure

-side lateral raise: 3 sets

-front raises: 4 set dropset

-skullcrushers: *2 warm up

1 working set to failure

-2 hand overhead ext: 3 sets

- rope pressdown on incline bench: 3 set dropset

Getting my pwo meal as I'm typing then off to the office for a bit. Will post some stats later this week.


----------



## LitLift (Jul 21, 2009)

Recalculate macros...there is no way 5000+cals in the food quantities you've listed, unless pizza has 200+g carbs 150+g protein and 100+g fats


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

LitLift said:


> Recalculate macros...there is no way 5000+cals in the food quantities you've listed, unless pizza has 200+g carbs 150+g protein and 100+g fats


I should mentioned it's a cheat meal that will be equivalent to 1000k and I meant to put 3 slices of pizza because that's honestly my cheat meal of choice. Trust I did my macros right, but thanks for your useless post. If you like I can put down macros of each meal.


----------



## Freakfactor (Jun 11, 2011)

Also updated, I was advised not to lift for this week anymore due to still not enough down time from hernia surgery so I'll start up next week with daily post.


----------

